# T-pattern



## nasser22 (May 23, 2010)

hello everybody,I'm new hobby.

I'm asking if anyone can tell me about T-pattern pigeons[is it gene?].please if anyone have a photo for it.



THANK YOU


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

T-pattern is more commonly called "dark check", "velvet", or "blue-tailed black". It's the most dominant of the color patterns.
In order from dominant to recessive, they are:
T-pattern, check, bar, barless.

It can range from the wing shields showing light colored "t"s on each feather, to having the whole wing look black. Here's an example of the t-patterns that got them the nickname "blue-tailed black". The bird is blue, not black, but the wings make it appear that way.
http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/patterns.html (far right)


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The birds pictured here are t-patterns:
http://www.speedpigeon.com/racing_pigeon_full_house.htm

Here's a red velvet:


----------



## nasser22 (May 23, 2010)

Thank you very much


----------

